# Hot



## crocodile (Sep 26, 2006)

I haven't been posting much but I am having a great winter. I just couldn't keep this one in. On Friday we got into some hybrids. A buddy and I went out today. Today was the best day I have ever had, between the two of us we landed over a hundred fish. This is no exagertion at all. All the fish were skips, white bass, and saugeye. It was weird that we didn't catch any sauger mixed in. I can't wait to hit it again. Ronnie


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Fished Cumberland Sunday. My buddy landed one 18" sauger, and I got a 3.75 lb walleye. But that was all we got in the 6 hrs we were there....


----------



## crocodile (Sep 26, 2006)

Those are pretty good fish. We don't see many walleye come down this way. Ronnie


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Are you guys fishing on the Ohio side of the dam or in west virginia? Is there even access on the west virginia side?


----------



## crocodile (Sep 26, 2006)

I am fishing by Cincinnati. Ronnie


----------



## kyfisherman (Jun 14, 2005)

crocodile said:


> I am fishing by Cincinnati. Ronnie


Where at in Cincinnati? You dont have to get me specifics.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Quite a bit of access in WV. Either shore or launching a boat. I go about 4 miles past the Mountaineer casino. If ya need more info, pm me


----------

